# תָּוִית יִדּוּעַ



## Dan Ben Shmuel

How would you write "תָּוִית יִדּוּעַ" (which is the Hebrew expression for "definite article") without vowels? I wonder if the vav of "תָּוִית" should be doubled or not (since vav should be doubled when it is in the middle of a word, according to the Hebrew Academy). The same question goes for the yod of "יִדּוּעַ" (but I think the Hebrew Academy says yod should not be doubled when it is in the beginning of a word). And I would also like to now what the pronunciation would be. I ask this because I found the word written as "תָּוִויָת" on Milog Dictionary, so now I do not know whether it should be pronounced as _tavit yiduah _or as _taviat yiduah_. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Drink

I believe that the Academy recommends תווית יידוע, note that in יידוע, the first yud is the consonant, while the second is for the "i" vowel, so it is not really a "doubled yud". I have no idea what spellings are actually found in the wild.


----------



## Dan Ben Shmuel

Oh, thanks for your answer! Let me ask you one more thing: how would you pronounce it?


----------



## Drink

tavít yidúa. It seems Milog is mistaken.


----------



## Dan Ben Shmuel

Thank you so much!
Does it not have something to do with the construct state?


----------



## Drink

Dan Ben Shmuel said:


> Thank you so much!
> Does it not have something to do with the construct state?



No, תווית is exactly the same in the construct and non-construct states.


----------



## Dan Ben Shmuel

Thank you! You're so kind!


----------



## ystab

Drink said:


> No, תווית is exactly the same in the construct and non-construct states.


תווית יידוע is a construct state, but as you say, תווית doesn't change in construct state.


----------



## Drink

ystab said:


> תווית יידוע is a construct state, but as you say, תווית doesn't change in construct state.



Yes, that is what I meant.


----------

